# What instrument is this? (Game of Thrones)



## Ollie (Jun 23, 2016)

Hey,

I was wondering if anyone could help me identify the sort of gritty, ethnic string sounding instrument used throughout the track "Dracarys"?



Thanks,

Ollie


----------



## tack (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like a cello played molto sul ponticello. The cello might be con sord as well. Maybe an electric cello?


----------



## JPShooter (Jun 23, 2016)

First impression.... it sounds to me like a cello layered with another (or more than one other) instrument.


----------



## tonaliszt (Jun 23, 2016)

Sounds like an electric cello, or an acoustic that has been processed.


----------



## Iskra (Jun 23, 2016)

Mmm, a Nyckelharpa?
Although it's very low, not sure about the register of a nyckelharpa...


----------



## FredW (Jun 23, 2016)

It can't be nyckelharpa (keyharp) since it's not possible to play either gliss or vibrato on those. Sounds like electric cello to me or perhaps fretless electric bass played with a bow?


----------



## artmuz (Jun 24, 2016)

tack said:


> Sounds like a cello played molto sul ponticello. The cello might be con sord as well. Maybe an electric cello?


He's playing sul tasto with some harmonics glissandis and only a few times sul ponte...


----------



## RiffWraith (Jun 24, 2016)

My vote is electric cello. There are two notes in there which almost sounds like a bend... pretty sure a standard cell is not capable of that.

Cheers.


----------



## Vin (Jun 24, 2016)

Electric cello with a bit of a high cut filter, I'd say.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 27, 2016)

Thank you for all the input so far  

After investigating/listening to the ideas, I think I'm leaning more towards the electric cello with sul ponte and harmonics suggestions. Now to figure out how to emulate it with samples....or maybe buy an electric cello.

Perhaps something similar could be achieved from bowing an electric guitar?


----------

